# Advice about the quieter areas



## Yorky53 (Feb 2, 2008)

It's a long time since I have been to Cyprus but we hope to visit Cyprus this summer with a view to living there when we retire.

Can anyone suggest a rural area or village not too near the madding crowds (tourists!). Not too flat either! and I am sorry but I only speak English but will be more than happy to learn some Greek.

Can anyone advise me where to consider looking?

Cheers


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Yorky53 welcome to the site ~ As Tricia has already mentioned Polemi; just to let you know we were seeking much the same as your self and plumped on this particular village due to it's location with easy access to Paphos and Polis, not forgetting the high Troodas. There's also a golf course at Tsada about 5 mins drive away. We managed to purchase a stone built property off plan which is due for completion later this year. We went back last October and there is a fair bit of development now taking place on the outskirts of the village towards Stroumbi and the main Polis Road.
There's also a development in progress right in the centre not far from the Metochi Tavern, which may be developed into a village community centre.
Also there appears to be a good school nearby with extended school activities. I could give you some developers names, but I don't think the site rules allow it. If you search for property developments in Polemi, like Tricia says, it will definately come up with something.
Good luck we may become neighbours!
Kind Regards,
Chris


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Chris,they will be thinking we are a double act here lol.I do like polemi.
and hope to see the right one for us when we come over in July. The only thing is about being as far out i dont drive and iam being nagged but the drivers seem crazy i must try as i am used to village life and as much as i love my holiday apartment and its good rental i need to be further out.So you never know i may be your neighbour too.
Tricia


----------



## Yorky53 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Chris and Tricia,

Thanks to you both for the information, we will certainly look in the Polemi area as somewhere to live.

As with any popular tourist areas some are more popular tahn others with the younger end of the market do you now have a suggestion for the quieter resorts? and which to avoid? for our sightseeing trip.

Gosh I'm beginning to sound like an old fogie!


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Yorky
I don't think it's necessarily an 'old fogey' thing. It has to be a personal choice at the end of the day. Cyprus is a beautiful island with many quiet areas/villages outside of the main tourist hotspots. The south east side of the island is flatter with numerous quality beaches, but then you have Agia Napa; Cyprus's holiday play ground, a little notoriuos, because of past media attention. The 16th century monastery, which was all there was to Agia Napa, has been engulfed by the brash and glitter of the new town. 
In your opening thread you stated that you didn't want flat. Much the same as Andrea and I, especially as we like walking in the Troodos Mountains and I'm into running and cycling. Hence the reason why we chose Polemi & the west side of the island. Paphos seems to have the best of both worlds, being able to cater for young and old alike. The area also has the largest concentration of British Expats. Away from the main town and Coral Bay there are numerus quiet villages. The town of Polis like Coral Bay is growing in size and property tends to be on the expensive side, but its worth a visit because of its many Tavernas.
Travelling to the west side of the island you will also have the opportunity to visit the Akamas Peninsula National Park. The AA Explorer book on Cyprus is a useful pocket guide to have with you, not forgetting the wealth of info on the 'net'. Get out there and enjoy!
Chris


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Yorky.Google Paphos villages and you can see a few but bear in mind even if we are not old foggys yet we do need to think ahead how we would get to shops docs ect if or when we were not as able.Thats why i like my peace but not to far from the madding crowd.
Tricia


----------



## Yorky53 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you so much. I've done as you suggested and found some interesting information. I will start sifting through the links I have found and try and find somewhere to stay.

Cheers


----------



## davey50 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Yorky,
I would suggest the Polis side of Paphos and there are some wonderful quiet villages that are in the hills around Polis. For instance, Lysos & Kinousa.
I have some accomodation recommendations for you if you want.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Yorky53,

We moved out 2 months ago. We are in a quiet area and love it to bits. The area around Polis is well worth looking at, as although Polis is growing it is the main centre for the area so has the supermarkets etc that are needed.

The surrounding villages are welcoming and there are plenty of properties to rent or buy. We decided to rent initially as it gave more flexibility, we also own a small apartment and used that to base ouselves in the area so we could look in our own time and not have to rush because of time constraints and it seems to have worked for us.

There are signs up outside many properties and we just rang the numbers, it's surprising the leads you will get from letting people know that you are looking.

Dave.


----------



## Yorky53 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for your reply. We are coming out in 6 weeks to look around. We will be based near to Paphos as that seemed the best central location. We will certainly be looking between Paphos and Polis for some property.

Like you we would rent first rather than rush into buying anything.

By the way is it true that you cannot take a hire car from Southern Cyprus to Northern Cyprus?

Sorry must dash we are down to one computer today,, it tends to be a fight to see who gets on it first.

Susan


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello again Yorky53
We're out in three and a half weeks to check on progress of our villa in Polemi.
Have to agree all that area up to Polis is a good area to explore. If we see anything and no doubt we will we'll post a private message to you.
Re the question of driving into the North, certainly hire care insurance will not cover you ~ we were warned last year not to go into the North ~ shame.
We did drive to the NW border though.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

You shouldn't take a hire car to the North but insurance is available just before you formally get to the North at the end of No Mans Land and is about £12.


----------



## Yorky53 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks to you both for your replies about the hire car situation.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

We have had excellent assistance in the past from Cyprus Car hire - Cheap Paphos car rental very helpful and do as they promise.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Yorky, 
The areas around polemi and kathikas are perfect as t hey are midway between Paphos and Poils so you have lots of choices of shops and other amenities. 
There are some very good smaller developers who work in those areas building quality homes either onm small developments or as one offs on clients own plots.
My husband and i have lived in cyprus for some years now and are having a house built near kathikas in the near future.
Take a look at our website and if there is any way we can help you feel free to get in touch.


Cyprus villas, apartments and property for sale. Properties in Paphos.


----------



## amandabev (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Yorky53
We live in the beautiful village of Pissouri. We think it has everything you need and parts are lovely and quiet. The village itself is well worth a visit when you come over. Pissouri is situated on top of a mountain, with fantastic views of the sea and country side. Pissouri is midway between Paphos and Limassol with 30 minutes drive either way. Hope you make time to visit as its a lovely place.


----------



## sheila and dave (Sep 25, 2008)

We moved to Pyrgos near Limassol. It is a mix of Cypriot and mainly English residents, is five minutes drive from beach, near to town if you want to do shopping, and, where we are located in the village is very quiet with terrific views to mountains and sea.,

We love it here.


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

I did the same as you and did the Cyprus dream move. It was lovely but over the last few years it has really chnaged out here. Nightclubs, Loads of young kids and the national Langage is now Polish or Russian.

I moved to Rhodes and love it. Its like Cyprus used to be....anyway I would just suggest that you look at Crete and Rhodes as unlike Cyprus they vet the people who can buy and live there and they have presevation control which stops people from making the sort of changes that Cyprus has undergone in the last decade.


Howard


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

*Preserving what?*



Howard Lewis said:


> I did the same as you and did the Cyprus dream move. It was lovely but over the last few years it has really chnaged out here. Nightclubs, Loads of young kids and the national Langage is now Polish or Russian.
> 
> I moved to Rhodes and love it. Its like Cyprus used to be....anyway I would just suggest that you look at Crete and Rhodes as unlike Cyprus they vet the people who can buy and live there and they have presevation control which stops people from making the sort of changes that Cyprus has undergone in the last decade.
> 
> ...


Part of the European project is to allow freedom of movement - the Russians and Poles that have moved (in equal numbers to invading Brits/Australians/South Africans and Canadians) into Cyprus just happen to speak a different language - their being welcomed into Cyprus is part of the Progress that should be welcomed. Russian and Polish children beat the locals and expat Brits handsdown when it comes to application and hardwork at school - and get the classes moving, it is a tonic to have Russian and Polish Children in the class as they work hard and set a fantastic standard. I have to say that the majority of expat children coming to school from the UK have no idea how to behave or how to study.


----------

